# ICS UPDATE



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

It appears an update has been found on cheescake .902 to ICS.










http://www.droidhive.com/forums/ind...ak on cheesecake dont know what to do with it


----------



## francisedwood (Jan 15, 2012)

as nice as this is, they are saying its an "engineering" build. and no one has mentioned on xda or droidhive if it works. do not install.

http://www.droidhive.com/forums/index.php?/topic/1051-found-leak-on-cheesecake-dont-know-what-to-do-with-it/page__st__40

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1700063&page=3


----------



## francisedwood (Jan 15, 2012)

i love when i check my favorite forum and a post like this appears


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Same here!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## tommybot (Apr 29, 2012)

myonly hope is that this could be great news for us. run with it gummy!


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Even if this is an "engineerig" build, the fact that it even exists is a great sign. It means they are actually making some what of an effort to actually get this thing rolling.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

I also like the fact that it has been found both with .902 and .905. It gives me hope that this means its the next official update, because it was being tested on 902 and now that 905 is the current update they switched to testing from 905 almost immediately.

Edit: I need to stop reading this stuff late at night. No one has found it on 905 yet.


----------



## znel_52 (Nov 10, 2011)

Even though we can't use this for anything really it is still exciting! Keep on cheesecakin everybody we should find a leak we can do something with soon! I am ready to try out some blurwich. The screenshots I have seen from the other leaks are looking very nice.


----------

